# Is than any profitable items on ebay, generally speaking?



## TheGuardian (Aug 7, 2012)

I see that most CPU's and other things may not be priced for someone trying to make some kind of money, on ebay. are there any items sold on ebay that may be somewhat profitable in general.

Thank you in advance, The Guardian.


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 8, 2012)

TheGuardian said:


> I see that most CPU's and other things may not be priced for someone trying to make some kind of money, on ebay. are there any items sold on ebay that may be somewhat profitable in general.
> 
> Thank you in advance, The Guardian.



You never know when you will find a bargain, you will waste a lot of time looking.

Jim


----------



## darshevo (Aug 8, 2012)

I second Jim's post. There are bargains to be had on occasion, but no one item that will consistently sell below its market value. The more complicated the recovery process the more likely you are to find a deal - as far as pins, fingers, cpu's etc... I wouldn;t expect any miracles though :mrgreen:


----------



## publius (Aug 8, 2012)

I buy from eBay. I set a bottom line price, say 60% spot price of the calculated mass of the precious metal (usually silver in my case) and then stick firmly to that. I cannot say I haven't been burned, but I have gotten some excellent deals too.


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 8, 2012)

From refiners point of view everything is profitable on ebay.
If you are seller. :lol: 

On the other side if you want to buy go for misspelled words. That will produce results believe me. Try search for Librety instead of Liberty - you have endless possibilities. I bought quite few nice things cheap.


----------



## texan (Aug 8, 2012)

I got 15 cardiac pacemakers about 3 years ago mixed in with some other materials. Price about $25.00 for the lot...they were not identified in the photo but I knew what they were. They went into the "too cool to scrap" display. Lots of gold and probably some platinum.

Texan


----------



## TheGuardian (Aug 9, 2012)

Well It seems its a sellers market for said items, I think I will stick with what I got for now.


----------

